# Drug Alternatives for Anxiety?



## jeanswitzer (Feb 10, 2004)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS and the main trigger seems to be anxiety. I cannot even go out to dinner with my boyfriend or to a movie because I panic that I will have an attack while I am out in public. I also don't like having people over to the house because I get so anxious. Does anyone have any suggestions besides prescription drugs that may help with this? Thanks!


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

therapy, hypnosis have helped a lot of peopletom


----------

